# Wild Camping - Burnham on Sea



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

Several years ago, one could get away with wild camping outside the Yacht Club at Burnham on Sea, this is now right by a Haven. Does anyone know if you can still wild camp there for a night or two? If not, i am looking for somewhere in the area ornear to Brean Sands (The Beach car park. We have a fairly large MH. Cheers


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There are a load of CL's in that area, quite cheap, save you getting moved on around midnight.

cabby


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> There are a load of CL's in that area, quite cheap, save you getting moved on around midnight.
> 
> cabby


Many thanks for that. Unfortunately, for a couple of reasons, CL's are unlikely to be suitable for us. Firstly, we are nearly 30ft long, and have been turned away from more CL's than I care to remember, and secondly, when we start out we usually travel thru the night arriving too late to go onto a CL or even most general canmp sites. On the point of being moved on, I must say, we must have been luckier than most. We have been wild camping for nearly 20 years, and have never ever ben moved on. There are also many places where one would not think to camp where owners agents have readily given us permission.
Thanks again for your help though. Cheers


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
There is a sight in Highbridge at the old boatyard, it is not free, but it is cheap.
Regards
Tel


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

when you come off of the m5 to the roundabout take the 3rd exit bristol w-s-m at the next r/about take the 2nd exit about a 11/2m of to the left is a large layby lots of m/h use it to stop overnight for the west country m/homes workshops just down the A38 on the right 
chapter


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

tel999 said:


> Hi
> There is a sight in Highbridge at the old boatyard, it is not free, but it is cheap.
> Regards
> Tel


Thanks for the info. I am looking for a wild spot for a couple of reasons. One, because we will be ariving late on, and most sites, particular smaler ones don't allow access after about 8 or 9 pm, also, we are very large at nearly 30ft long which causes a lot of hitches at smaller sites. Also larger ones! Once again, thanks anyway.


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

chapter said:


> when you come off of the m5 to the roundabout take the 3rd exit bristol w-s-m at the next r/about take the 2nd exit about a 11/2m of to the left is a large layby lots of m/h use it to stop overnight for the west country m/homes workshops just down the A38 on the right
> chapter


Many thanks, this sounds just like what we are after. We will chck it out on our way down, and hopefully snuggle up there for thr night.


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

Bigmal666 said:


> chapter said:
> 
> 
> > when you come off of the m5 to the roundabout take the 3rd exit bristol w-s-m at the next r/about take the 2nd exit about a 11/2m of to the left is a large layby lots of m/h use it to stop overnight for the west country m/homes workshops just down the A38 on the right
> ...


Would this be j2 approx, as I havn't been down this way for a number of years, and my memory is going a bit thin these days!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

its j22
chapter


----------

